# Lost Friend



## I hate picking names (Sep 14, 2005)

Let me first start off by thanking everyone for making me feel soo welcome! What a friendly crew! I'm searching for an engineer who sailed on the MV Caxton. His name is very common I'm afraid! Billy Johnson. He sailed on the Caxton I know for sure in 1967 to the very early 70's. The Caxton used to carry Newsprint from our local mill here in Dalhousie. His last address was in Formby Lancashire England. He has a son named Keith and a daughter named Helen. His wife was originally from Scotland. He became very good friends with my parents, but sadly they lost contact with him over the years. Other gentlemen names aboard the MV Caxon are Teddy Dowell, Ewan Morrison, Gerald Simmons, Tom Keith and Captain Paddy Wilson. 
My mother wrote to Capt. Wilson a few months ago but sadly he doesn't remember Bill. So that's basically all the information I have for Bill. I have a good friend by the name of Ambrose who telephoned all Johnson's in Formby but came up empty handed. And a good friend by the name of Tommy who has been my e mail buddy since my first search. As he was an Engineer on the Caxton during 1959-60. Here's hoping someone might shed some light on my search. Many Thanks! Ellen


----------



## Scratcher (Sep 27, 2005)

*Caxton*

Hi,
I sailed as EDH on the Caxton for 3 trips on the run you mentioned.This was in the early sixties.The Captain at that time was a young guy,Captain Rollo i think?I had a pic of her but unfortunatly have lost it.If you have one could you please E-mail me a copy. It was winter time when i was aboard her, so i signed of to get some sunshine.Joined a the British Gannet and ended up on the norwegian coast!!!!!!!!!!! out of the frying pan into the fire!!!! best laid plans and all that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I hate picking names (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply. I forgot my password and couldn't log on. I do have a picture of the Caxton. It was sent to us last year by Captain Paddy Wilson who lives in Belfast, Ireland. He said it would be one of the last trips she made into Dalhousie. I've talked to only a few crew members who were on the Caxton, but no one seems to remember Billy. I have a picture of him as well. I'm not sure how to attach a picture of the caxton on here. Or I think it would be better to send it directly to you? Just let me know how I can do this for you. Mind you it's not the best picture of her. She looked a bit rusty. Best regards Ellen


----------

